# Wrestling dioramas and playsets



## Matthew Green

I am a wrestling alcoholic. I always wanted wrestling playsets that they would never make to sell in the stores. With that said...









The Brother love show. I came to the wrestling party a little late. Piper's pit was not my first nor was Jake Robert's Snake pit. It was Brother love.

I have more to show if you guys like this one enough.


----------



## spawndude

The Toy Hunter guy on TV recently had an episode where he was after some rare wrestling figures of Hulk Hogan.


----------



## djnick66

I was into wrestling way back before all of that. Can't beat Championship Wrestling from Florida in the 1970s. Gordon Solie was the best announcer.


----------



## spawndude

I was into wrestling back in the early-mid 60's. Every Saturday night at the Fairgrounds Wresting Arena! We were thrilled by "Killer Carl Cox" use his "brainbuster" and "piledriver" on "Rapid Ricky Romero" and "Dory Funk Jr". Many a kid was sent to the principals office for trying to replicate these deeds on each other on the playground!


----------



## Matthew Green

The Barber shop I had made. Dork above not included...


----------



## Matthew Green

There are always weddings in wrestling!


----------



## Matthew Green

I ALSO DID JAKE ROBERTS SNAKEPIT.


----------



## Matthew Green

I did the WCW logo


----------



## getnewdesign

Would love to see a Legion of Doom diorama!


----------



## Matthew Green




----------



## Matthew Green




----------

